# Pelvic pain and missed period



## 22545 (Sep 20, 2005)

HELLO, I HAVE A SON THAT IS FIXING TO TURN ONE. THREE MONTHS AFTER HE WAS BORN, I DECIDED TO GET ON THE DEPO-PROVERA SHOT, MY LAST SHOT THAT I TOOK WAS IN FEB. SINCE THEN I HAVE HAD MAYBE 3 PERIODS. IN JULY I HAD ONE IN THE LAST OF THE MONTH AND AUGUST I HAD NOTHING. I HAVE BEEN HAVING LEFT PELVIC PAIN AND I HAVE EXPERIENCED PAIN ON MY SIDE BY BY HIP.. I HAVE SLIGHT PAIN DOWN BY MY VAGINA LIPS, ON THE LEFT OUTER SIDE BY MY BEND OF MY HIP.. THE PAIN SOMETIMES EASES UP WHEN I LET GAS, OR HAVE A BOWEL MOVEMENT.. WHAT IS THIS CAN ANYBODY HELP ME????


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the boards. Umm I have no idea what could be causing the pain but I know it is common to skip periods on depo provera. With the pain though I'd go to your doctor and get it checked out.Good luck


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

sure its period type pain and not your bowels spasming? i know when im on my period and my ibs is having its little D attacks i sometimes find it hard to distinguish bewteen the two, the pain on get then is by my left hip too.depro can mess periods up for a long time is never did it too mine, just made me gain wieght adn gave me achne!?!?!? do you have ibs or something confused? if this pain is once a month or there about could be yuor gi tracts reacting to hormonal changes.i get what you are on aobut but its my IBS D


----------

